
Show HN: CreditDaemon.com - Credit Score API - eyphka
https://creditdaemon.com/
======
eyphka
Hi there,

I just wanted to get HN's feedback on this api for getting credit scores and
see if anyone is interested in using this. It's an API that lets your frontend
either show someone's credit score to them (such as in a personal finance app)
or quickly let a borrower know that they qualify for a loan (such as in a
customer facing online banking application), while also not having to worry
about securely storing people's social security numbers.

It's still very early and in private beta. It's an API that we're dogfooding
for ourselves as part of Original Tech, and after talking to a few other
people, realized that other people found it useful/ wanted to use it.

